

The Semantic Web: An Introduction - amackera
http://infomesh.net/2001/swintro/

======
urlwolf
Sorry to be negative, but this is really old (2001 writeup). A lot of things
have changed. For a good 'visual' example of semWeb in action, look at
Reuter's openCalais project. Install the gnosis firefox plugin, and be amazed
at the possibilities :0

Another good site to monitor is of course readwriteweb. They published
recently an OPML file with good rss feeds to follow this movement. And for
state-of-the art, see larkc.eu (disclaimer: I work on that project). larkc.eu
aims to do semantic web reasoning at a scale never before seen (i.e., the
entire web).

------
amackera
There's a longer one at this address:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=306555>

------
th0ma5
if this doesn't make it, something a lot like it will.

also checkout rdfabout.com ... great mini slideshow.

it can be hard to make it through the exhaustive specs and academic
terminology, but it would be so huge if it were already so huge ;p

------
STHayden
seems like a really dry introduction. Tons of info I'm sure but anything
called an "Introduction" seems like it would be friendlier.

